# Wow! Now thats Concealed carry!



## 223HollowPoint (Apr 24, 2006)

I apologize if this has been posted before. I just thought it was amazing. I'm sure the kid at least walks funny . . . .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZqKG...=gun%20control

Dress code anyone?:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, I would like to add to this. 

For dress code, One must wear bullet-proof supporter when carrying large frame revolver. Otherwise he'll come up short when pulling it out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.wavsource.com/snds_2006-07-23_471683462883198/tv/looney_tunes/foghorn_bowling_ball.wav


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I wonder who is tailor is.

WM


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Did you say his name was Taggert


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

When I was even younger than I am now one of the local schools did a similar demonstration for the school board. But that time it was to show that dress codes don't make it impossible to hide weapons. Kid has a shotgun and two semi-auto pistols hidden on him while wearing a tucked in shirt and wrangler jeans. They still tightened the dress code.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Did anyone else burst into hysterical laughter while watching that?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

I did that a few times before. No not go to school like that but while at friends houses who have many guns I tried to see just how many I could hold on me. I wore cargo pants with lots of pockets and was able to hold more than this guy in the video could. I was able to even carry 2 single shot shotguns in one leg and then a bolt action rifle and my shotgun in riot configuration in the other leg. The funny part was me trying to walk.

And yeah SuckLead, I did burst into laughter the first time I saw this video.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*wow*

How many guns I lost count?


----------

